# Lost bread



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 large loaf french bread stale or fresh
1 cup milk
4 eggs
2 tsp of sugar
1 stp vanilla
sprinkle of cinnamon and nutneg
2 tblsp butter
powdered sugar


Slice bread into 1 inch clices. Mix eggs, milk, sugar, and vanilla. Sprinkle cinnamon and nutmeg into egg mixture. Melt butter in a large skillet. Dip slices of bread into egg mixture until bread has thoroughly absorbed the mixture, ten fry in skillet. After bread is fried, sprinkle with powdered sugar and serve warm.


----------

